# What does everyone listen to in the shop?



## Marnat3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I , personally don't like background noise, but, I seem to be a minority on this. 
So I started wondering...

What does everyone listen to in the shop? 
Talk radio?
Top 10? 
Voices in your head? (that would be me).
Something else?


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 14, 2014)

classic rock or classic country


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm an oldies fan when it comes to shop or lab time. Talk radio is for the car ride to work and around the plant. Oldies are upbeat, mostly positive songs that I can whistle or sing along with, and that makes me relaxed and happy.


----------



## commercialbuilder (Feb 14, 2014)

The radio does not pick up very good in my basement shop so I listen to what I have on the ipad.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 14, 2014)

I listen to country thru IHeart radio over the internet. Because  the reception is poor in my shop.


----------



## mlconnelly (Feb 14, 2014)

We have a great Christian radio station that broadcasts from the Billy Graham training center.


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pandora usually on Shinedown or Evanescence station and it tends to get  pretty loud to hear over lathe, dust collector, and air filter.  :RockOn:


----------



## Edgar (Feb 14, 2014)

Classic rock


----------



## edstreet (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a pair of worktunes, has a headphone jack for a portable MP3 player, also am/fm radio.  I also have a fm transmitter I can hook to my computer to broadcast whatever i want.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Feb 14, 2014)

I prefer to listen to the voice in my head, do some thinking, relax and enjoy myself out in the shop.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 14, 2014)

Talk radio


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 14, 2014)

Southern Gospel


----------



## alphageek (Feb 14, 2014)

If its the weekend, one of the local stations plays a really good selection of the 80s.   If that gets dull, I have pandora available everywhere 

I do recommend a good set of radio headphones.   They block out the most of the shop noise and let you listen to whatever without the volume having to be too loud.

Mine has mp3 jack so I can listen to pandora from my iphone, but I don't like the wire going even to my pocket so I tend to use a FM transmitter too.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing......the shop is my place to go to get away from the world. Don't even have a clock out there. Sounds crazy but it really is a great escape for me.


----------



## navycop (Feb 14, 2014)

Radio Station here plays 70. 80's. They are doing a 50 yr celebration to the Beatles this month.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 14, 2014)

Classic rock or country, depending on my frame of mind.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 14, 2014)

Depends on my mood...Classic Country, Texas Red Dirt Country or Classic Rock


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 14, 2014)

"Clyde Lewis; Ground Zero", "George Noory; Coast to Coast am", "Art Bell". I can pick it all up on Iheart Radio. …..Weird, I know, but it comes from my days as a Flight Control Officer in Nevada…working the grave yard shift and controlling the "Groom Lake, Area 51 Sector"…. I could tell you some stories, but then I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## hard hat (Feb 14, 2014)

Mostly country. Sometimes Eric church, sometimes Colt Ford. Occasionally new rock, but most new stuff isn't good. 
 It's an older Logitech 5.1 THX certified surround system I put on a shelf I'm the corner above the mess. It can take input from any input source and make it really loud.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 14, 2014)

SiriusXM either Classic Rock or Margaritaville radio. I play it through my iPhone over the network. 

Mike


----------



## Lenny (Feb 14, 2014)

At work .. Stephen King's radio station WKIT 100.3 
At home, my mp3 player loaded with mostly classic Rock and Blues including ...
Springsteen, Warren Zevon, Elvis Costello, Todd Snyder, Tom Petty, The Clash, Dave Alvin, John Prine, Rick Estrin (and Little Charlie) and the Nightcats, Jimmy Reed, The Pretenders, Neil  Young, etc.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Feb 14, 2014)

*An eclectic mix...*

Talk radio at computer (except for a little 24/7 Polka Heaven), Talk radio in shop weekday days.  Country weekends, with 6 hours of Classic Country on Saturday nights.

How's that for a bit eclectic !

Charlie


----------



## robutacion (Feb 14, 2014)

Whatever is going on the radio station I get the best reception from within the shed, which is very pour quality, a prefer music that talk but, a bit of both is ok by me...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Fireengines (Feb 14, 2014)

My dust collector.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 14, 2014)

Todays country and classic rock


Harry


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 14, 2014)

I keep an old laptop and keep Spotify running.  My mood changes, some days its Etta James, Dobie Gray, Celtic Woman ladies  and Ennio Morricone.  

Or it could be a Rock day where I have Motley Crue, GNR, and a South African group; Just Jinger

A country day is has a mix of country and southern gospel.  I like the Isaacs,  Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Jessie Colter and some John Denver and the occaisional Carpenters or New Seekers hit. 

Just a sampling of what I listen to


----------



## mredburn (Feb 14, 2014)

I dont listen to anything either.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing.  The entry to my shop area is behind me when I am working at the lathe.  We have 3 kids who can't seem to go longer than 15 minutes without needing something.  When I have the dust collector on they scare the @$%# out of me when they come in and start talking  . . .


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 14, 2014)

Most of the time listen to myself talk.Ocassionally a full blown conversation is carried out.The voices in my head are just not trustworthy enough to listen to all the time.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 14, 2014)

guess I'm getting old (kinda beats the alternative)...NPR or Classic Rock.


----------



## Martin G (Feb 14, 2014)

NPR, Classic Rock, 40's and 50's Jazz, Grateful Dead live recordings, streamed Old Time Radio shows, or nothing at all.  Depends on my mood.  Nothing at all when I'm really trying to solve a problem but music helps me when I'm in a creative groove.


----------



## steamshovel (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing, heck I could drive from coast to coast and back and never turn on the radio.


----------



## BSea (Feb 14, 2014)

Fireengines said:


> My dust collector.


:biggrin:  I can't believe this answer didn't show up until page 3.



For me Classic Rock, and/or country if I listen to anything.  Many times I don't have anything playing.


----------



## HamTurns (Feb 14, 2014)

Progressive rock on the radio and at the same time TVLand on the TV.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 14, 2014)

Southern Gospel


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 14, 2014)

Music......Oldies but goodies........70's & 80's.......Country rock and classic country.

I also have a TV in the shop for the quiet times...(glueing up or planning)...John Wayne movies.  Sports and weather.  And when it is important to me....CNN

I also have a FLOOD LIGHT hooked up to the door so when someone comes in, I know they are there.  Prevents me from getting surprised and having an accident


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 14, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Whatever is going on the radio station I get the best reception from within the shed, which is very pour quality, a prefer music that talk but, a bit of both is ok by me...!
> 
> Cheers
> George



George, it is a studio when you are as talented as you are


----------



## southernclay (Feb 14, 2014)

Lenny good call on Todd Snider!

I listen to Pandora on my phone pretty quietly so I don't wake up the kids. When I was a bachelor had a record player with some awesome old vinyl in my pottery shop. Willie, Merle, Cash, Skynyrd, Pink Floyd, all kinds of good stuff. All bought for about $1 each at antique malls. 

On Pandora I have John Prine, Lucero, Drive By Truckers, James McMurtry, Jerry Jeff Walker, The Avett Bros, Cross Canadian Ragweed, Hayes Carll, and some other wonderful artists as well

Good thread!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm usually listening to, and catching up on Podcasts I get daily (3hrs worth minus commercials) for from the Dave Ramsey Show.


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 14, 2014)

My shop time is for me to find my happy place.  So I usually use that time to listen to my thoughts.  I was only able to turn for about 3 months before I deployed so I'm still a noob turner, so it takes me an hour or so to make a pen from start to finish.  so I just take me time, and work out all of the issues in my head.


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 14, 2014)

Depends on my mood and concentration level.  Sometimes Audiio books (usually mysteries or thrillers, sometimes Pandora with either classic rock or acoustic seeds.  Sometimes I will throw a DVD I have seen into the laptop and let it play.  I  sneak peeks as the CA dries.  Sometimes just quiet.


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 14, 2014)

The sound of sawdust gently coating every surface in my shop ... and then my wife saying "you're going to clean that up, right?"


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2014)

Marnat3 said:


> I , personally don't like background noise, but, I seem to be a minority on this.
> So I started wondering...
> 
> What does everyone listen to in the shop?
> ...



Ear plugs in and the sound of my machines, oh and the new ringing in my left ear that started last April.
Lin


----------



## monark88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Classic Rock, Classic Country, and Wagner.

Russ


----------



## Parshooter11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Moldy oldies!!


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 14, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> The sound of sawdust gently coating every surface in my shop ... and then my wife saying "you're going to clean that up, right?"


 

I know this one OH TO WELL...  My wife chewed my butt because I left a stack of shavings when I left for this deployment. 

"what was you thinking leaving it like that?"  It will probably look just like it did when I left, when I get home.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 14, 2014)

I find the music too distracting, and after almost chopping my fingers off in January I was reminded of how important it is to keep my head on what I am doing.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 14, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> > The sound of sawdust gently coating every surface in my shop ... and then my wife saying "you're going to clean that up, right?"
> ...



This is why my wood shop is a mile away from my wife.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 14, 2014)

Dust collector is my answer too! Maybe I need a shop radio...Classical!


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 14, 2014)

Not an option at the moment.  Not only that, she thinks I go to the lathe to get away from her as it is, imagine if it was a mile away.....


----------



## Seer (Feb 14, 2014)

ACDC to Flogging Molly anything loud to annoy my neighbor


----------



## shortz1lla (Feb 14, 2014)

Seer said:


> ACDC to Flogging Molly anything loud to annoy my neighbor


I also like to annoy my neighbors... generally blast anything from the Wagner to Slayer, and most everything in between. The only things I dislike are HipHop, teenie type stuff, rap, and girly music. 
Joe


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Feb 14, 2014)

*Ammended post...*

In addition to all things mentioned in my first post.  I do dearly love Classical music.  Will not listen to the local NPR station!  Unable to deal with the slant!

How do you keep something that plays CD's clean in a woodshop?  Put it in a vacuum chamber?  That'd get to be a real pain when changing discs.  

Perhaps the cure is one of the newer type toys I'm not familiar with.

Charlie


----------



## Teeball (Feb 14, 2014)

Rock & Roll.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 14, 2014)

Marnat3 said:


> I , personally don't like background noise, but, I seem to be a minority on this.
> So I started wondering...
> 
> What does everyone listen to in the shop?
> ...



I guess we are a minority of two... I don't like radios, music or stereos in my work place... I listen to my machines mostly, and on occasion voices in my head or myself telling me what a doofus I am for doing something the wrong way...


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 14, 2014)

Usually nothing, when I do listen to radio it's Talk Radio.  More often but still not very often, I will put a cd on and listen to Classic Country (George Jones, Merle Haggard, Glen Campbell, Lefty Frizzel etc. classic) or Gospel.


----------



## Penultimate (Feb 14, 2014)

I listen to World Cafe a program that plays different artists than you hear on regular radio. It is broadcasted locally on WNIJ, Dekalb IL. On weekend nights the same station plays Blues.


----------



## MikeL (Feb 14, 2014)

I must really be in the minority, country is good but nothing goes better with woodworking than blue grass. Just my opinion.


----------



## avbill (Feb 14, 2014)

I dial in on the three B's;


----------



## avbill (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh  that's Beethoven, Bach & Brahams


----------



## leaycraft (Feb 14, 2014)

Classical and opera.  Turning to Bach and Mozart is great!


----------



## yort81 (Feb 14, 2014)

RUSH LIMBAUGH  !!... the voice of reason!... the doctor of democracy!


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 14, 2014)

Am I the only one that has Mr.Ed copied so I can hear all the episodes on a loop?...Wiiilllbbbbuuurrrr:tongue:


----------



## edman2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Classic piano jazz from the 20's, 30's, 40's.  Ragtime, boogie woogie, harlam stride.  Folks like Fats Waller, James P Johnson, Willie "the Lion" Smith, Albert Ammons played by current young piano artists!


----------



## raar25 (Feb 14, 2014)

cnn


----------



## nascrdad (Feb 14, 2014)

I listen to where the pieces of my blowouts land, so I can glue them back together.


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 14, 2014)

No radio at the shop-ette,but I love hearing all the birds singing.There's a lot of them over at my storage unit.

Most of the time,I have my earmuffs on,since the dust collector noise sets off my Tinnitis.

This is a fun thread to follow,to see everyone's favorite type of music.

In my truck,I like smooth jazz,or classic rock,or contemporary christian music.

I enjoy listening to reruns of Click & Clack (Car talk} on NPR on Saturday mornings.


Steve


----------



## dgscott (Feb 14, 2014)

In A Gadda Da Vita


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 15, 2014)

yort81 said:


> RUSH LIMBAUGH  !!... the voice of reason!... the doctor of democracy!



There was a time when Limbaugh actually made sense... I first heard him in Calif. back in the late '70's.... but today, I just find him to be comic relief.


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 15, 2014)

I bought some $30.00 speakers and mounted them above my lathe.  I create my own music channels on pandora.com, which can range from classic rock, instrumental, 80'-90's metal. I hook my tablet up to the speakers and just let it stream,  works great.  Only shop rule I have for visitors is no country, no rap, and no political talk radio.. Especially Limbaugh   Tablet is nice to bring photos or plans out of different projects as well.  I recently received one for  the holidays, I really thought I would never use it but It's quickly become something I bring into the shop all the time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 15, 2014)

David Gilmour, "Coming back to life" will be appropriate if I ever get set up :redface:


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 15, 2014)

Either the TV or my 80 gig Ipod  which has over 6000 songs (still have 25 gigs of free space). About the only genres I don't listen to is hip hop/rap; thrash/death/heavy metal (with classic Black Sabbeth, and AC/DC the execptions); opera; today's "cookie cutter" country, and disco/techno dance. Mostly Grateful Dead as one could surmise by my user name. I just hit shuffle and it plays everything in no particluar order.


----------



## Magicbob (Feb 15, 2014)

Classic rock now, I used to listen to the voices in my head, but they got to arguing and wouldn't shut up. Besides they have a history of getting me in trouble and then setting back and just laughing. I hate those guys, but they are fun.


----------



## Marnat3 (Feb 15, 2014)

WOW!!! 
I just thought I would ask a quick question and look what I started. 
I really like this place.


----------



## butchf18a (Feb 15, 2014)

Tool noise or peace and quiet.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't want to sound like the carbide whisperer, but I listen to the cutter (and the dust collector).  Sometimes I wear earplugs, but I am listening for any change in sound that indicates something new is about to happen to me if I don't stop and check out the problem.  I too want to hear where the parts went.  I love most of the choices mentioned above for driving, but I try to be totally focused when I have my fingers doing hazardous duty.  I love turning pens.  If I am doing something I don't want to do -- please bring the music!

Harry


----------



## LeeR (Feb 15, 2014)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> In addition to all things mentioned in my first post.  I do dearly love Classical music.  Will not listen to the local NPR station!  Unable to deal with the slant!
> 
> How do you keep something that plays CD's clean in a woodshop?  Put it in a vacuum chamber?  That'd get to be a real pain when changing discs.
> 
> ...



Maybe get an iPod?  I seldom use a CD player any longer after getting an iPod years ago.  But I'm a traditionalist, and still buy CDs rather than downloading music. And I swear by iTunes to manage the music on my PC -- WAY easier to use than Windows Media Player. I have a couple of old stereo receivers and one outdated surround sound receiver that make excellent iPod music players. Plus the iPod can be carried with you, and used in the car as well.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Feb 16, 2014)

I listen normally to lum and Abner, Lone Ranger, Great Gildersleeve, and other OTR shows. I have almost all the Lum and Abner, and Gildersleeve shows ever aired so I have a lot of media to choose from.

Levi Woodard
Sent from my Galaxy tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## jaeger (Feb 16, 2014)

Lou Reed. Rock n Roll Animal
when all else fails

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

